# PDR Recommendation in Central Scotland!



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ever since I got my ‘Project’ TT I’ve wanted to get some car park door dings removed from the passenger door and rear quarter panel. 5 Small dents in total have been annoying the hell out of me since I machine polished and corrected the paint this summer. 

However, my MD kindly gave me the day off today due to it being my birthday and I arranged for a local Acci-Dent PDR specialist to see what he could do. All dents were smallish and had not creased or stretched the metalwork and the verdict was that they were all fixable. 

In preparation I had removed the interior door panel and rear quarter panel trims (door panel was easy but the rear quarter less so) to ease access and speed up the time to remove the dents. Time costs money! :lol:

Anyway, after an hours work the dents had totally disappeared and I was one happy birthday boy! :lol: Total cost was a very reasonable £50 considering the skills employed and magic worked. 

If anyone in the Central Scotland belt would like some small dents removed I’d thoroughly recommend Neil Scott of Acci-Dent :thumb‘pm’ me if you'd like his phone number).

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Ever since I got my 'Project' TT I've wanted to get some car park door dings removed from the passenger door and rear quarter panel. 5 Small dents in total have been annoying the hell out of me since I machine polished and corrected the paint this summer.
> 
> However, my MD kindly gave me the day off today due to it being my birthday and I arranged for a local Acci-Dent PDR specialist to see what he could do. All dents were smallish and had not creased or stretched the metalwork and the verdict was that they were all fixable.
> 
> ...


I found a guy called Keith..... his work is superb, even showed me how to work the metal...

I have bought all the (no doubt s**t) PDR tools from flea bay, so I'm going to have a wee shot the next time I need it...

If I mess up, I know who can fix it!

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Finally got them sorted then Alan? Good price too :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I found a guy called Keith..... his work is superb, even showed me how to work the metal...
> 
> I have bought all the (no doubt s**t) PDR tools from flea bay, so I'm going to have a wee shot the next time I need it...
> 
> ...


I've heard it's not as easy as it looks and takes a year or more to become proficient. :thumb:

Good luck with massaging the metal back into shape! 

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I stood and watched the Dent Devils guy from up here for a good hour as he took out a couple of small dings from a car. I'd say there's a definite knack to doing it, it's pretty amazing what they can remove and how they can get to them


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Clark said:


> I stood and watched the Dent Devils guy from up here for a good hour as he took out a couple of small dings from a car. I'd say there's a definite knack to doing it, it's pretty amazing what they can remove and how they can get to them


It's quite a skill isn't it! :thumb:

Push the metal too hard or in the wrong place and it'll stretch and _never_ go flat again. :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alan W said:


> It's quite a skill isn't it! :thumb:
> 
> Push the metal too hard or in the wrong place and it'll stretch and _never_ go flat again. :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


I was standing there thinking "that looks easy, i'm sure i could do that".

It's probably the fact that he made it LOOK easy that made me think that. I'll stick to polishing them and I'll get Martin in to do the dents I rekon


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Clark said:


> I was standing there thinking "that looks easy, i'm sure i could do that".
> 
> It's probably the fact that he made it LOOK easy that made me think that. I'll stick to polishing them and I'll get Martin in to do the dents I rekon


Just the same as you make polishing (and achieving such a high gloss ) look easy! :lol:

A skill (art even) aquired after a not a little practice! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan could you pm me his number please ? I'm using the phone to post this so pm'ing is a nightmare. LOL. Have a few clients asking about PDR. Cheers.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Alan could you pm me his number please ? I'm using the phone to post this so pm'ing is a nightmare. LOL. Have a few clients asking about PDR. Cheers.


:lol:

You have a 'pm' G! 

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Good onr Alan I know this was bugging you for sometime, even to the extent that you parked your car next to the unit oppisite Davids. Where you just hiding them again. lol.
Glad you got them sorted and I will be Pm ing you shortly. Into hospital tomorrow for a small op. See how I feal over the next couple of day. But glad you got sorted out and great price there too. O Happy Birthday also :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Good onr Alan I know this was bugging you for sometime, even to the extent that you parked your car next to the unit oppisite Davids. Where you just hiding them again. lol.


Yes, you've got me sussed! :lol:



caledonia said:


> Glad you got them sorted and I will be Pm ing you shortly. Into hospital tomorrow for a small op. See how I feal over the next couple of day. But glad you got sorted out and great price there too. O Happy Birthday also :thumb:


Good luck with the op, hope all goes well! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

pm on its way to you Alan.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive got a dvd showing how its done. All very fascinating. Looks like lots of skill and paitience needed.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> pm on its way to you Alan.


...and you've got one back! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

hi

used a guy called willy, at www.acci-dent.co.uk
this guy was the original dent master

cheers


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Both SL Dent repair and acci-dent both stated my dents were unable to be repaired due to them not being able to gain (easy) access to behind the panel. The dents are at the tip of the bonnet and they say they can reach it due to the bracing and latch on the inside. 

I though these guys had more tricks up their sleeves than simply massaging the dent out from the back. 

To say i was disappointed is an understatment.


----------



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

i seen this thread on the audi TT forum, it was web video of a guy using dry ice to massage a dent out of a panel, Just another thought

cheers


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I had Neil Scott from Acci-Dent out this morning to work on a small dent on the Panda and I was very impressed with his work.

Spend about 30 minutes working on the car trying to get the dent out and although he admitted that he couldn't get it perfect due to the position of it I am more than happy with the results.

Only charged £25 for the work so a real baragin.

So another recommendation for Neil Scott from Acci-Dent!


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

do these guys a do stone-chips and small scracthes :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I had Neil Scott from Acci-Dent out this morning to work on a small dent on the Panda and I was very impressed with his work.
> 
> Spend about 30 minutes working on the car trying to get the dent out and although he admitted that he couldn't get it perfect due to the position of it I am more than happy with the results.
> 
> ...


I just called Neil Scott to try and get a dent removed, he asked where I was and I said Glenrothes he said he doesn't cover that far away!!!! The site says he covers fife and the last time I checked Glenrothes was near enough bang in the middle of Fife!

Anyone know anyone that would come to the wilderness that is Glenrothes?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I had Neil Scott from Acci-Dent out this morning to work on a small dent on the Panda and I was very impressed with his work.
> 
> Spend about 30 minutes working on the car trying to get the dent out and although he admitted that he couldn't get it perfect due to the position of it I am more than happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Glad Neil was able to help Frazer! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Glad Neil was able to help Frazer! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks again for the recommendation Alan.

He said he was very impressed with the TT, he stated that the paintwork was 'mirror/glass like'.

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bump for a great thread I got a few contacts from here.


----------

